# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Η κλωσσομηχανή μου.

## giorgos_

Περισυ το καλοκαιρι κατασκευασα αυτη την κλωσσομηχανη 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## οδυσσέας

με λαμπες ειναι η με αντισταση? ποια μαρκα ειναι ο θερμοστατης? στην εκολαψη που βαζεις τα αυγα?

----------


## giorgos_

> με λαμπες ειναι η με αντισταση? ποια μαρκα ειναι ο θερμοστατης? στην εκολαψη που βαζεις τα αυγα?


Αντισταση συρματος 230/50ΗΖ 210Βαττ Ο θερμοστατης ειναι ΛΑΕ 0,1 τα αυγα μενουν μεσα στην μηχανη.

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο πολλα μπραβο εισαι μαστορας , σε ζηλευω

----------


## ggamb

Με 210W σε τόσο μικρό χώρο δεν εχεις γρήγορα αναβοσβησίματα στον ρελέ σου? και όταν σβήνει δεν συνεχίζει να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία? απο περιέργεια ρωτάω εμένα αυτή την εποχή λειτουργεί με λάμπες σύνολο 50W.

----------


## kostas0206

Μπραβο Γιωργο!!!!

----------


## giorgos_

> Με 210W σε τόσο μικρό χώρο δεν εχεις γρήγορα αναβοσβησίματα στον ρελέ σου? και όταν σβήνει δεν συνεχίζει να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία? απο περιέργεια ρωτάω εμένα αυτή την εποχή λειτουργεί με λάμπες σύνολο 50W.


Η θερμοκρασια ρυθμιζεται αναλογα με την εποχη απο το θερμοστατη +-0,1 για να μην υπερβαινει την απαιτουμενη. Το να οπλιζει και να ξεοπλιζει το ρελε δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικο αλλου βλεπω εγω τα προβληματα τωρα, εξαλου ο ανεμιστηρας κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια. Βεβαια στις 1300 στροφες κανει και πολυ κακο σκεφτομαι το ντιμαρισμα η κανα ηλεκτρονικο ισχυος για μειωση στροφων.

----------


## epanomizoo

μοιαζει πολυ με τις ακριβες που πουλανε .τελεια δουλεια .μπραβο σου

----------

